# What are Bristol Urbs doing for NYE?



## kalidarkone (Dec 30, 2011)

I have a few options and may be able to do all of them if I leave drinking till the last one.

Three friends are having open house (All couples that know other couples-I am thee bridget Jones) and The Greenbank pub is having a do £7- might be woth it for an end of year snog?

So I could drive around to the open houses, then go to the pub.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 30, 2011)

I will endeavour to sleep through it - as per usual.
I hope there aren't too many fireworks.


----------



## xenon (Dec 30, 2011)

Probably just going to the Crown in ST Nicks market. Couple of mates will be there. Not far to stagger home.


----------



## Geri (Dec 30, 2011)

Just replied to you on Facebook. We are staying in with a curry, not paying £7 to get into a pub! Unless there is the chance of a snog with Michael Bublé.


----------



## stavros (Dec 30, 2011)

Match of the Day only finishes a few minutes before midnight, so I'll probably be brushing my teeth or skim-reading tomorrow's paper.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 31, 2011)

Fecking fireworks just went off - presumably someone with connections in  Azerbaijan ...


----------



## stavros (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah, I heard some earlier, although it may have been some kiddie thing over the road at the zoo.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh joy, that must be some of my *Turkish* or *Finnish* neighbours making a row ...


----------



## stavros (Jan 1, 2012)

A small second round of fireworks went off at around 12.40, so fuck knows what time zone they were in.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 1, 2012)

* wishes she had not started thread*


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 2, 2012)

I hope you had a better time than I did.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 2, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> I hope you had a better time than I did.



I think that I always have a better time then you do- I do not have much invested in having a crap time


----------



## Geri (Jan 2, 2012)

The fireworks went on for ages - was worried about Jimmy as he ran out the back door when the curry came (the door knocking scares him) and didn't come back in before they started, and he is petrified of them and normally hides under the bed.

I managed to stay awake until after 12 and drank two cans of lager. Go me!


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 2, 2012)

I had a quiet but good one and did not go to the Greenbank pub. I ended up at someones house across the road from Geri-did pop in to say hello though! It was nice to sit around drinking and talking, specially as they were not people I knew very well.


----------



## strung out (Jan 2, 2012)

i went round wiskey and dervish's house with tanky and milesy. i managed to drink half a pint of cider before i decided i was feeling too ill to drink any more. managed to finish a game of trivial pursuit before i started dozing on the sofa


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 2, 2012)

kalidarkone said:


> I think that I always have a better time then you do- I do not have much invested in having a crap time


I simply don't appear to enjoy doing the sort of things other people do.
My wine intake was up by 50 percent over the hostilities .. and I ate far too much cheese.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 2, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> I simply don't appear to enjoy doing the sort of things other people do.
> My wine intake was up by 50 percent over the hostilities .. and I ate far too much cheese.



Well here is a heads up for 2012- Easton Community Centre will soon be hosting another fundraisisng night, where there will be plenty of people your age (shock horror!) dancing. They had one in Dec and I really enjoyed it.


----------



## stavros (Jan 2, 2012)

Geri said:


> The fireworks went on for ages - was worried about Jimmy as he ran out the back door when the curry came (the door knocking scares him) and didn't come back in before they started, and he is petrified of them and normally hides under the bed.



Cat? Mine hated NYE, and Nov 5th, and the hoover, and the dishwasher, and other cats, and strange people. She was a particularly timid cat, although deafness in her later years made things better.


----------



## Geri (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah, he's scared of pretty much everything!


----------



## stavros (Jan 3, 2012)

Geri said:


> Yeah, he's scared of pretty much everything!



We need pictures, and the cuter the better.


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 29, 2018)

Bumping this.....
I'm planning to go to the black Swan for dancing by 2 am,  no plans at present before then.
Watch yoo doin?


----------



## shambler (Dec 29, 2018)

Nice one for the bump - I was gonna make this thread.

I'm thinking about the black swan too, or maybe this event Headfirst Bristol

But was wondering if anyone has heard whisper of any free parties? Would certainly be happy to reimburse any PMs with a few beers or similar


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 29, 2018)

Going to Schwet at the stag and hounds. £5 ticket and music should be fairly decent. We did the same last year and it was pretty good. Blend of techno, drone, industrial and fairly sure I remember a Beyonce tune being dropped. 

I'm off for three days after so expect we'll end up somewhere else.


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 29, 2018)

shambler said:


> Nice one for the bump - I was gonna make this thread.
> 
> I'm thinking about the black swan too, or maybe this event Headfirst Bristol
> 
> But was wondering if anyone has heard whisper of any free parties? Would certainly be happy to reimburse any PMs with a few beers or similar


I'll keep my ear out....
Might swing by the jack of diamonds on my way from the pub to the black Swan. ...see what happens. The black swan is a 10 minute walk from my house so that's nice and easy .....


----------



## shambler (Dec 31, 2018)

kalidarkone said:


> I'll keep my ear out....


 
Cheers mate. For the record, I may already know of one... Just hedging my bets in case it turns out to be bad info or my contact k holes and forgets to pass on the number. Will let you know if he comes good!


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 31, 2018)

Have a good one you lot


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 31, 2018)

Dragged this one out this evening. One of my favourite rollers ever.


----------

